# Anyone 5'11" on a 54cm?



## jmallory (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm looking to buy my first road bike and everything I've seen says I should be on a 56cm bike. I borrowed my friends 2001 Giant 55.5cm and I feel stretched out on it. I found a good deal on a Fuji 54cm and think it would fit a little better. Thoughts? Thanks!!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

jmallory said:


> I'm looking to buy my first road bike and everything I've seen says I should be on a 56cm bike. I borrowed my friends 2001 Giant 55.5cm and I feel stretched out on it. I found a good deal on a Fuji 54cm and think it would fit a little better. Thoughts? Thanks!!


Many, height is not a method to size folks for frames.
Use either of these:
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist

I removed one of the links as it doesn't deal with top tube at this point and this is a critical factor. IMO and others opinions.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There are no standards for determining frame size in the biking industry, so no one can say you'll fit on a 56 or 54cm, because they're all different. Even some Fuji's are measured differently.

Since there's ample room for error, they tend to confuse and _at best _only provide a size _range_ (which you already know), I'm not a fan of online fit calculators. 

Better to opt for a standard fitting at your LBS, comparing the geo _numbers_ (primarily effective top tube and head tube lengths) of the test bike to those you're considering.

If you're looking to buy used, you may want to bring bikes of interest to your LBS for mechanical and fit assessment. They'll also provide a ballpark on the bikes value.

EDIT: BTW, height alone tells little about your sizing requirements. Proportions, flexibility and style of riding will tell more. All easily assessed when working one on one with a fitter.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

it's about stack and reach. not all Giants have the same reach. The Propel will have you stretched out where the Defy will have you nice and tight. Pay attention to their geometry and look for one with a shorter reach.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

jmallory said:


> I'm looking to buy my first road bike and everything I've seen says I should be on a 56cm bike. I borrowed my friends 2001 Giant 55.5cm and I feel stretched out on it. I found a good deal on a Fuji 54cm and think it would fit a little better. Thoughts? Thanks!!


Sheldon Brown wrote an amusing article about this a few years ago,

Revisionist Theory of Bicycle Sizing

Things haven't gotten any better since he wrote that.

Giant gives you a chart,

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_au/184_Print_quality2013_SB_print_single_pages.pdf

In the left hand column you'll see a bunch of bikes with a 'Nominal Sizing' of 55.5 cm. Giant defines that as a 'Large' frame. FWIW, in the days before sloped seat tubes, that would probably listed as either a 58cm or a 60 cm.

For example, my bike is a 61cm frame. Giant would call that an XL. 

Try downloading the diagrams that show how the manufacturers for the bikes you're interested in define the sizes. From those drawings you can work out a consistent frame size.


----------



## jaske5 (Feb 12, 2014)

It took me a long time to find the right size. I finally went to a LBS and got fitted properly. I am 5'4" and ride a 52cm Trek. I always thought i should be on a 50cm or smaller. I am still new to the sport but i just thought i could help out.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Can you hop on the Fuji and give it a try before you commit?

I actually think your approach is pretty reasonable. Bike sizing is certainly inconsistent, but the companies are in competition with each other for the same few customers. So while I wouldn't rely on it or risk a few hundred dollars on it, I think finding one brand's 56 too big is a pretty good reason to look at 54s as a starting point.

FWIW, at 5'8", my favorite road bike is a nominal 52. 54s and 55s have been too big. Doesn't mean I wouldn't try one, or even that I'd be that surprised if a particular model fit me best in that size, though.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm 6'2" and ride a 56. It's more pro. (OK, actually it's more Craig's List...). It fits great.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and ride a 54 and a 56 (not at the same time though).

HTH


----------



## jschwarz (May 28, 2003)

I'm 5'10 also and riding a 54cm bike.


----------



## loxx0050 (Jul 26, 2013)

Like others have stated, it depends of each bike maker/frame geometry. 

I am just a tick over 5"9 and ride a 54cm (both my road and Tri bike)

I have a buddy who rides a 56cm road bike and his new to him Tri bike is a 54cm (he is a little over 6'0).


----------



## bye4now12 (Apr 13, 2014)

Once more going to echo what everyone else is saying.

I ended up buying a 54cm Specialized Allez Sport. I liked the 51cm Cannondale CAAD8 when I test rode it, felt the 56cm Allez Sport was too big.

Test ride. Especially if buying new.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

5'10" on a 56cm Trek 1.1. Long legs, short torso.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

If you felt too stretched out you should see how the 56cm feels with a shorter stem.

A 56cm would be typical for someone 5'11" but it really depends on your cycling inseam. Shorter legs for your height might make the 54cm more appropriate.


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm 5'11" and I ride a 55cm and a 58cm! (The 55cm actually has more reach).

Be aware that "frame size" can be one of three things in the industry: Seat tube length (which can be measured from start of tube or center of BB shell to seatpost clamp or top tube merging with seat tube.), effective seat tube (seat tube length to effective top tube), or the effective top tube! But all of these are not what matters most.

Get fitted at a shop, because geometry is actually a fairly complicated thing. Reach, stack, and seat angle are what matter for fitting (rest of the measurements are for handling and such).


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm 5 10 and ride a 54 with probably too much drop. 54cm TT with a slammed 150mm stem and a 14cm HT.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Warpdatframe said:


> I'm 5 10 and ride a 54 with probably too much drop. 54cm TT with a slammed *150mm stem* and a 14cm HT.


Yikes


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

I am incredibly lanky (and flexible) so I need to ride a 54 for the drop, but I also have a ton of reach.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am 5'11" 32" inseam and I ride a 54 cm cannondale evo.. 54.5 TT, 140 ht 110mm stem and 20mm of spacers. Perfect fit. The 56 felt too big. 
Go see a fitter and then decide. That s what I did.


----------

